
Apollo - Modern Project Management Software - Take on Basecamp - nhangen
http://www.apollohq.com/
======
nhangen
Perhaps it was unfair to say they are taking on Basecamp, but let's be honest,
who in this industry isn't?

They Twitter spammed me, but because they were nice I took a look, and I've
been digging in for the past day. So far, I really like it, especially because
the design is modern and intuitive.

This isn't a knock on Basecamp, but I thought these guys deserved a mention.

